# Cat grinding teeth when eating?



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

My cat seems to be grinding her teeth when eating, there's a rubber like squeaking which seems to come from when she's tilting her head and gnashing.

I don't understand why, she has a full set of teeth and the food is wet, already in chunks...??

Actually she's done this for quite a while now but I'm just wondering? At annual check vet says teeth looks fine


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my previous cats began grinding his teeth when he developed CKD at the age of 15. The vet said the teeth grinding was associated with excess gastric acid and gastric reflux, both of which can be symptoms of CKD. 

I am not saying your cat has CKD, (because I don't know) but just that grinding teeth can be an indication of a health problem relating to the digestion. 

If your cat is a senior (e.g. over the age of 13) it would be worth having some blood tests done to check for the common diseases of older cats, e.g CKD, Hyperthyroid disease, Diabetes Type 2 or high blood pressure.


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> One of my previous cats began grinding his teeth when he developed CKD at the age of 15. The vet said the teeth grinding was associated with excess gastric acid and gastric reflux, both of which can be symptoms of CKD.
> 
> I am not saying your cat has CKD, (because I don't know) but just that grinding teeth can be an indication of a health problem relating to the digestion.
> 
> If your cat is a senior (e.g. over the age of 13) it would be worth having some blood tests done to check for the common diseases of older cats, e.g CKD, Hyperthyroid disease, Diabetes Type 2 or high blood pressure.


She is 5.

What is weird is that when she starts eating, she eats normally. After a minute or something she will grind. After I tap her she will stop grinding (because she's stopped eating) . Eat normally for a bit then grind again.

I think occasionally I've heard her grind sometime after she's finished eating.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, she is only 5, so not a candidate for CKD.  She could have some gastric issues though. What do you feed her? 

The other possibility is that her teeth are misaligned; she may have a slightly undershot or overshot jaw. Have you noticed anything unusual about her jaw ?

It would be a good idea to ask the vet if her teeth are misaligned, because if they are it will be causing excessive wear on them, as well as possibly becoming painful.


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Ah, she is only 5, so not a candidate for CKD.  She could have some gastric issues though. What do you feed her?
> 
> The other possibility is that her teeth are misaligned; she may have a slightly undershot or overshot jaw. Have you noticed anything unusual about her jaw ?
> 
> It would be a good idea to ask the vet if her teeth are misaligned, because if they are it will be causing excessive wear on them, as well as possibly becoming painful.


OK I will take her to vet and see what she says. It's something I probably should have done earlier to be honest.

She also has a habit of chewing / eating bits of plastic bags and occasionally she will bite on a metal bar (like the fold up metal stands you hang your laundry inside the house)

Also, she doesn't seem to chew her dreamies, as much as swallow them. I don't hear crunching like my other cat. In fact, it's hard to understand what she gets out of dreamies if she doesn't chew them


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Some cats do swallow treats or kibble whole. It seems to vary between individual cats as to whether they crunch and swallow, or just gulp down whole. 

But chewing on a metal bar might suggest her mouth is uncomfortable and she is trying to relieve the discomfort.

Do let us know what the vet says.


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Some cats do swallow treats or kibble whole. It seems to vary between individual cats as to whether they crunch and swallow, or just gulp down whole.
> 
> But chewing on a metal bar might suggest her mouth is uncomfortable and she is trying to relieve the discomfort.
> 
> Do let us know what the vet says.


Gingervitis..

Anti inflammation injection (vet decided against food / water additives as cat previously had cystitis so don't want to put her off water", cat toothpaste, puree the food for the moment being..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes gingivitis can cause teeth grinding because it can be so painful to eat. 

Which toothpaste did you get? Dentisept?


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Yes gingivitis can cause teeth grinding because it can be so painful to eat.
> 
> Which toothpaste did you get? Dentisept?


Virtec or something? I'm not inside the house atm. £11.50

Injection was Demonde 4? Or something. Dunno how long that will take to work. Or the toothpaste as I've just been today


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

fluffykittie said:


> Virtec or something? I'm not inside the house atm. £11.50
> 
> Injection was Demonde 4? Or something. Dunno how long that will take to work. Or the toothpaste as I've just been today


It's called Virbac, it's an enzymatic toothpaste. Not very effective for removing tartar (which hardens to plaque and can cause gingivitis), unless you brush his teeth as well, with a pet-size toothbrush. My vet doesn't recommend enzymatic toothpaste any longer unless you brush with it.

If you are not going to brush then you need a chlorhexidine toothpaste such as Dentisept to be effective at killing the bacteria that cause the plaque to form.

Does your cat have a lot of plaque? If so is the vet advising a scale and polish? It is the only way to remove hardened plaque. Brushing and toothpastes only prevent plaque forming.


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> It's called Virbac, it's an enzymatic toothpaste. Not very effective for removing tartar (which hardens to plaque and can cause gingivitis), unless you brush his teeth as well, with a pet-size toothbrush. My vet doesn't recommend enzymatic toothpaste any longer unless you brush with it.
> 
> If you are not going to brush then you need a chlorhexidine toothpaste such as Dentisept to be effective at killing the bacteria that cause the plaque to form.
> 
> Does your cat have a lot of plaque? If so is the vet advising a scale and polish? It is the only way to remove hardened plaque. Brushing and toothpastes only prevent plaque forming.


Well, I didn't know what the word plaque was, so I'd didn't ask the vet.. However I did ask the word "tartar", and the vet said no. Said teeth were OK. She didn't use the word "plaque" either and did not suggest a scale and polish. She suggested that some pedigree cats were just more prone to gingervitis.

Also, the only 2 toothpaste the vet had in stock was virbac and logic. I asked the vet for a recommendation and she said they both work the same so may as we'll get the one with a finger + brush kit.


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> It's called Virbac, it's an enzymatic toothpaste. Not very effective for removing tartar (which hardens to plaque and can cause gingivitis), unless you brush his teeth as well, with a pet-size toothbrush. My vet doesn't recommend enzymatic toothpaste any longer unless you brush with it.
> 
> If you are not going to brush then you need a chlorhexidine toothpaste such as Dentisept to be effective at killing the bacteria that cause the plaque to form.
> 
> Does your cat have a lot of plaque? If so is the vet advising a scale and polish? It is the only way to remove hardened plaque. Brushing and toothpastes only prevent plaque forming.


having a lot of trouble actually brushing the teeth of my cat  she snaps at my fingers and the toothbrush. I can only force open her mouth to brush the front row and fangs and the outsides. cannot get into the back teeth or the inside of teeths at all without my finger being bitten.

I'm not sure how much effect the anti inflammatory is having because she's grinding teeth. tho, I remember the vet saying it was supposed to last 5-6 weeks in between injections.

In the mean time, I've resorted to grounding the cats wetfood with a plastic potato masher, which seems to help.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the same problem when I tried to brush the teeth of one of my cats - my finger got bitten. 

Have you tried using one of the little brushes that fits over your finger (like a finger stall)? Amazon sells them.

You do need to start slowly, just brushing the front teeth for several weeks, until she is Ok with that. I wouldn't force open her mouth, but wait until she is ready to let you gently open her mouth. Forcing it open is too invasive. Have you watched any of the YouTube videos on the topic of teeth cleaning?


----------



## Jade181 (Oct 11, 2021)

My kitten seems to be having the same issue as well, I got her on Sunday and every time she eats she makes this grinding noise and also when she opens her mouth. Have you find any solutions for this problem and what did the vet say to you?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Jade181 said:


> My kitten seems to be having the same issue as well, I got her on Sunday and every time she eats she makes this grinding noise and also when she opens her mouth. Have you find any solutions for this problem and what did the vet say to you?


Have you tried mashing her food up more so it's nice and soft?


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

My cat is two years old and does this relatively frequently. He wanders off and forgets to eat and i think this causes a build up of stomach acid which makes him gurgly and miserable. My understanding is grinding is a sign of pain. I give him stomach calming meds to settle it back down and the grinding stops. Never had a cat so disinterested in food! Not helped by having another that is the exact opposite and will gulp hers down and steal his before he has even opened his mouth


----------

